
Ask HN: Can you recommend Sci-Fi books/stories? - he11ow
I&#x27;m looking to read Sci-Fi books&#x2F;stories with a specific property:<p>That at some point, a character uses a device or machine to write (as in, technology for writing that exists in the story&#x27;s world).<p>It doesn&#x27;t have to be at all central to the plot, even is it just happens as an aside.<p>It interests me to see what people (who spend most of their time both writing and imagining the future) were thinking of when they imagined how people would write if they had the right technology.<p>Places where I&#x27;ve already seen such stuff are
Asimov&#x27;s Foundation and Empire, Philip K. Dick&#x27;s The Penultimate Truth, Roald Dahl&#x27;s The Great Automatic Grammatizator.
======
joeclark77
_Steel Beach_ by John Varley. It's been 20+ years since I read it, but the
main character is a newspaper reporter and as I recall he writes notes in the
field on some kind of a screen or film embedded in his forearm.

------
paulbishop
SPace team Bobiverse series The Warehouse Stephen Baxter, anything

